# مصطلحات هنسة مدنية انجليزي عربي



## hossamhmAD (5 فبراير 2012)

Concrete خرسانة  reinforcement bars اسياخ التسليح straight bars اسياخ مستقيمة bending bars اسياخ مكسحة top bars اسياخ علوي stirrups
كانات shrinkage bar اسياخ انكماش dowels اشاير الاعمدة laps splices وصلات اسياخ mortar مونة cement اسمنت sand رمب aggregate رمكام coarse aggregate
زلط fine aggregate
رمل masonry
مباني block طوب spatter dash طرطشة plaster بياض door hard ware اكسسوارت الابواب hinges مفصلات باب over head door closer دفاش اعلي الباب pine wood خشب موسكي beach wood خشب زان walnut wood خشب جوزي veneer
قشرة oak veneer قشرة ارو ditto كذالك cylindrical -lock قلب الكالون roses غطاء الكالون lever handle اكرة باب push plat بلتة ادفع kick plate بلتة اسحب fire rated مقاوم للحريق setting bed طبقة مونة اسفل الارضيات عادة 10 سم مسلح adhesive لاصق face grouting سقية البلاط wired -mesh سلك شبك plinths اعتاب door frame حلق باب sub frame
حلق ثانوي bolts مسامير cranes اوناش increment
زيادة decrement
نقصان level منسوب shuttering اعمال الشدة الشدة الخشبية form work الشدة الخشبية joinery نجارة leveling
تسوية basement بدروم parapets دراوي paints دهانات tiles بلاط skirting وزرة


----------



## محمداحمد5 (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hossamhmAD (5 فبراير 2012)

تعديل بلتة اركل 
kick plate 
push plate اسحب


----------



## hossamhmAD (5 فبراير 2012)

انشاء اللة نضيف الجديد لاحقنا
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## hossamhmAD (5 فبراير 2012)

كتابة الخطابات 
مثلا رجاءا تزويدنا بالرسومات الانشائية لاستكمال المشروع
Dear sir
you are kindly requested to provide us with structural drawings in order to finalize project


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (4 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## elmasry25012012 (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م الجراني (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير 

ممكن تعطونا بعض الرسائل و الخطابات وبعض المحادثات الضروريه في الموقع نكون شاكرين لكم


----------



## Eng.zeky (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سويطات (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## علي نورالدين (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 010010 (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك 

عندي بعض المصطلحات التي اتمنى توضيحها 

ممكن تساعدني او لا؟؟


----------



## nazarassem (4 سبتمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201355293218608&set=gm.462328780532873&type=1&theater


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً كتيير
​


----------



## mahmoud011012 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشكوررررررررر*

مشكور علي اجمل هديه


----------



## rony800 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## عصمت حسنى (6 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*



م الجراني قال:


> ممكن تعطونا بعض الرسائل و الخطابات وبعض المحادثات الضروريه في الموقع نكون شاكرين لكم


جزاك الله كل خير لفتتك مهمة جدا و هناك تقصير في المام المهندسين في هذه الناحية


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و ارجو المزيد من الاهتمام بمثل هذه المصطلحات و المفردات في كل مجالات الهندسة مع التركيز على الاكثر شيوعا


----------



## HassanCheikhI (14 ديسمبر 2014)

Please find the attached file pertaining the details of Closed NCR, At present as per the below MEMO from QA/QC we need to provide the cost of resource used by us to close these NCR,s 
.So please fill the resource details in the attached file for your concerned work Areas.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please Note that WIR has been rejected Due to this Issued false NCR 
Note that This delay will be accounted accordingly 
We are ready for inspection while your people came before and refuse to attend after work completion.
-------------------------------------------------------
Dear Daniel
Its great To call you again after this long time, Hope that everything is good
Regarding our discussion I need the captured below duct typical cross section if you have any please send me that 
---------------------------------------------------
Dear Gents
Please inform if any further civil demand for earthling and lightening shall be carried during raft foundation casting of xxxxx Project
Kindly provide me with typical cross section of underground duct crossing in order to embed while casting mentioned raft foot.
For your easy reference I did attached raft 3D sketch and highlighted plan


----------



## HassanCheikhI (14 ديسمبر 2014)

Dear Precast Team

Please note that We conducted approved inspection for footing Now the Only Comment is the RW approval and related starter bar for the Infill kindly obtain the approval in order to pour the concrete

In other Hand Please if you got any information for the interfaced footing and Lift area (Precast/Cast in place) Kindly FWD it

WBR 
-------------------------------------------------------
Dowels Fixed As per XXXXX Drawing please Note that If You require deep investigation we can carry it , any How provide me with Detailed One … Your attached sheet Wont help 
In another hand Please note that Without informing us for sure you will be waiting ;May be for more than 2 days if you keep it at your end therefore show up or send me an internal email then start counting.
For the scaffolding: Note that With full respect majorly all scaffolding work is ahead of your Work While you announce it but again no delay if early Notice 

I do respect your email and Its accepted for action awaiting your Detailed Dowel Bar.

WBR


----------

